# Julia Child biography: not a cookbook, but...



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm reading _Appetite for Life,_ a biography of Julia Child by Noel Riley Fitch (Anchor Books Edition, 1999.) It's completely fascinating.

She was a child of affluence who chose, after Smith College, an adventure with the CIA in the Far East during WW II and then discovered in France the excitement of the culinary arts.

She knew EVERYBODY who was prominent in the 40's, 50's, 60's and later decades.

Dean Acheson, Ernest Hemingway and Hadley, David K. E. Bruce, Sartre (she hung out at the _Deux Magots_ all the time she lived in Paris,) John Kenneth Galbraith, Hollywood stars... you name them from the last half of the 20th Century, and she hobnobbed with all of them.

It's a great read about a vital and interesting person.

Mike


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I completely agree. It's a wonderful read about a fantastic life.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

I totally agree! What a fascinating person. I was surprised (and pleased) to read that Julia was a very earthy and funny person. Not at all the stodgy proper lady I'd always imagined her. Reading the book made me feel like I had made a new friend! I want to cook with Julia! :smiles:


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

If you liked _Appetite for Life_, then I would recommend that you try _My Life in France,_ which is Julia's autobiography, co-authored by her greatnephew. While it is more narrowly focused than _Appetite, _it is much better written and more enjoyable, IMHO.


----------

